# Mini Gold Helps



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Dose anyone here that Mini Golf can help your short game?
I think taht it may be able to help you a little bit by helping you focus because you have to block out all ofthe noises and distraction. You also have to hit it between some hard things.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think if you used you own putter, it would help you to understand how it behaves and also improve your aiming.

However, I don't think you would get any really noticeable results just from play mini golf.... But it's still a lot of fun!


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I know you must also practice in other ways but some people think that mini golf is just a waste of time when it can help you a little bit

Also could a mod or the admin please fix them name of this topic Gold *Golf*


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

hmm... well, if Tiger played through the Eiffel Tower and around the Waterfall it might be interesting...



seriously, it can't hurt to have a little extra putting practice - and it's fun!


----------



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2006)

Not convinced that I could put much of my 'swing' into practice, but it's a great day out! It can also be depressing - can't putt anything on _either_ course!!!


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

you know you're having a bad day when you keep hitting the water hazards at the miniputt, that's for sure!


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

It depends on what kind of mini golf course it is. If it's flat and has objects in the way, it may help your short game. On the other hand, if it's hilly and has a bunch of wild stuff going on, it's probably more about luck than skill and therefore it probably won't help your short game. Mini golf is a great alternative though if you can't get on a real course.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess I've never thought much about it before, but mini golf could help with your putting I suppose. It's usually on artificial turf though so I'm not really sure how helpful it could be if you normally play on real grass.

Still, it's a heck of a lot of fun and can be very humbling if you think you're hot on the golf course. I don't know if I've ever played mini golf with anyone who did really, really well - there's always one hole or more that everyone messes up big time. For me, it's usually the one where you have to get the ball through the windmill or similar building. The windmill is great because the vanes are rotating too so you have to time it just right.

Whether it helps or not, I'm not going to stop playing mini golf  Too much fun and always a hit with most everyone.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I think that it can help your short game a lot but I dont think it will do anything for your longball.


----------

